# Beginner; need assistance.



## makoonenine (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey guys, 
I'm 20, and have been working out for the past few years. I'm 5'11" and 140 pounds. Was wondering if anyone has anything to help out with. I'm looking for Test-E and some PCT. 
Thanks


----------



## Seeker (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome to the board. Based on your age, And height, and the fact that you've been lifting already for a few years, I'm having a hard time  grasping you only weigh 140. What have you been eating all that time?  Lettuce? Man AAS is not your answer.  Food is. Lots of it. You're too young for AAS. And you need to learn how to consume calories.


----------



## bvs (Mar 16, 2017)

We are the same height and i went from 132lbs to 200lbs all natty. Ill let you in on a secret, all it took was 3 years of hard work and hard eating! easy right?


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 16, 2017)

If it really is that easy I understand. But as I said I need assistance. 
Could either of you guys let me in on diet plans or links of that nature? I'd just want to get started right away.


----------



## bvs (Mar 16, 2017)

The IIFYM style works for some people. Give it a google and there will be heaps on info out there

Personally i went with the bro style approach eating as much of the following type foods as i could

Proteins: beef, chicken, tuna, turkey, eggs, milk, whey

Carbs: oats, rice cakes, rice, potatoes, sweet potato, pasta

Fats: nut butters, nuts, avocado, milk

I also threw in a few cheat meals which are fine when you are trying to gain


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 16, 2017)

You guys already helped out so much. I think my problem is my lifestyle. I just need to change that and my dieting habits a bit and we shall see if I'm off to a good start.


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 16, 2017)

I was a hard gainerock at your age.  I had to eat McDonald's..pizza anything I could get my hands on. Still kinda have to. Some say I am lucky I don't have to watch what I eat... I say it sucks chewing all day. At your weight empty the fridge and hope mom keeps refilling it. As for gear don't mess with it. I was like you 140 when I got out of high school. Took maybe 10 years but I got to 225 natty.
Hell I gained better when I was young and natty then now at 47 and on gear.


----------



## snake (Mar 16, 2017)

You new post workout meal. Use the DriveThru or you may burn to many calories walking in.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 16, 2017)

deejeff442 said:


> I was a hard gainerock at your age.  I had to eat McDonald's..pizza anything I could get my hands on. Still kinda have to. Some say I am lucky I don't have to watch what I eat... I say it sucks chewing all day. At your weight empty the fridge and hope mom keeps refilling it. As for gear don't mess with it. I was like you 140 when I got out of high school. Took maybe 10 years but I got to 225 natty.
> Hell I gained better when I was young and natty then now at 47 and on gear.



I was the same way in high school.  140 and 5'11".  I learned that when lifting you had to eat.  And I mean eat ALOT.  Now I am 220 and have to watch my diet very close or I look like the Michelin Man.  

So bottom line is, eat! Lift, and EAT some more.  Focus on good calories, but a cheat meal for a good bump will help a lot.    BVS gave you some advice.  Do some research out here.  There is a lot of good information.


----------



## Georgia (Mar 16, 2017)

Download myfitnesspal. Count your ****ing calories. Make sure you blow that shit through the roof. Steaks and potatoes are your best friend. Date nights should consist of Big Macs and/or Golden Corral.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2017)

Milk is your buddy


----------



## Mythos (Mar 17, 2017)

makoonenine said:


> If it really is that easy I understand. But as I said I need assistance.
> Could either of you guys let me in on diet plans or links of that nature? I'd just want to get started right away.



Who said anything about easy?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 17, 2017)

MyFitnessPal is not a bad way to go actually it helped me get used to seeing what I had to eat to reach what it was I needed , I think it's a great tool to use for your everyday and all day logger for you micro's !! You can set your goal weight and you have received to reach it everyday . . . . .ANOTHER thing that's left out a lot is WATER !!!!!!!!!! There's another app that helps you keep track of your water intake as well .... Keep hydrated !!!!!! Welcome soak up all the info you can here man and you'll get the info and get pointed in the right direction . AAS is the last thing you need or need to be thinking about


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 17, 2017)

5/10 and 140lbs?  Just eat like a maniac and work out following a program, track your macros and weight yourself weekly..   I'm 5'10 and weigh a lot more than you, currently maintaining if not losing weight.


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 17, 2017)

Enjoyed reading all the comments. I was thinking I would get a lot of flak to put something like this up but yall are very assuring. Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely keep the forum up to date on my progress.


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 17, 2017)

Enjoyed reading all the comments. I was thinking I would get a lot of flak to put something like this up but yall are very assuring. Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely keep the forum up to date on my progress.


----------

